# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  HERO9 Black, action camera, GoPro Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - GoPro Inc.

Home page - gopro.com/gero9
gopro.com/cameras

HERO9 Black on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: introducing HERO9 Black - more everything

Premiered September 16, 2020




> Meet HERO9 Black. More power. More clarity. More stability. Featuring a 23.6MP sensor for 5K video and stunning 20MP photos, an all new front display, webcam and live streaming modes, 30% more battery life, and HyperSmooth 3.0 - you get more of everything you love in a camera that’s tough as nails and waterproof as ever.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 9: 4K camera test footage!

Sep 16, 2020




> The new GoPro Hero 9 shoot impressive 4K. Check out our camera test and see the results.


"GoPro Hero 9 Black hands-on: All the tools to tell your story"
With a bigger battery, more pixels and a seemingly endless list of shooting options, GoPro's new top camera is a life-capturing machine.

by Joshua Goldman 
September 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero9 Black hands-on: A monster camera with a ton of tools

Sep 16, 2020




> With a bigger body and battery and more megapixels, the Hero9 Black can do more than ever before.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 9 review: better, bigger, cheaper?

September 17, 2020




> GoPro is a company that's struggled to stay relevant, and its past few generations didn't do much to stop us from just reaching for our phones when we needed a camera.
> 
> The Hero 9 Black might change that. With an improved sensor, larger battery, and front-facing screen, this is the biggest change we've seen from GoPro in a while -- and the biggest GoPro. Those changes come with a larger body and a bit more weight. It's not huge, but you'll notice the difference.
> 
> Add in greatly improved image stabilization and a host of new software features, and the Hero 9 shows GoPro can still make a great camera.


"GoPro Hero 9 Black review: More power, more affordable"
5K video, 20-megapixel photos and a whole lot more

by James Trew
September 16, 2020

----------

